# Girl on the move... to Canada



## girl-on-the-move (May 6, 2010)

With just over a year to go until my 30th b'day, I have decided that life is too short to miss out on the chance to experience living and working in Canada!

Now, I just need to find out how I'm going to go about putting this plan into action 

I have been looking into Vancouver as a possibility and would be interested if anyone has feedback on what its like to live and work there, or, if there is somewhere better! I'd love to rent a small unit to myself providing rent is reasonable.

As far as work goes, I'm an Executive Assistant so ideally would like to continue in this area; not sure what the market is like for foreigners on a 2yr work visa. Having done the two year UK stint working crappy jobs, I'd prefer to not have to go down that route this time around!

Look forward to any insight anyone can offer


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

girl-on-the-move said:


> With just over a year to go until my 30th b'day, I have decided that life is too short to miss out on the chance to experience living and working in Canada!
> 
> Now, I just need to find out how I'm going to go about putting this plan into action
> 
> ...


Firstly you will have to apply to the appropriate Australian agency for the visa.
Vancouver is one of the most expensive cities in the world in which to live. Because of its popularity/location, employment is not easy to find unless one has a particular specialty.
The main employment/business centre is Toronto which is a good place for a young person. Also Calgary and Montreal.


----------



## girl-on-the-move (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback 

All I can say is that Vancouver can't be any more expensive than Sydney... which is one of my reasons for looking to get out.

I'm pretty clear on obtaining a visa, etc but was really just curious about city vs. city with regards to working, living etc. I will make sure I check out Toronto too.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

At your age can't you still get the youth 12 month visa? Would be easier.

Toronto is cheaper because it's bigger and more spread out. Between the moutains and the ocean Vancouver gets kind of squeezed. Even so it's only on average that Toronto is cheaper. You can find expensive rentals in Toronto if you are fixed on a certain area.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Canada has a special system with Australia where it allows anyone under the age of 30 a no restrictions work permit which is renewable.


----------



## devdally (May 10, 2010)

Calgary's the perfect place, price of living isn't expensice as in vancouver.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I live in Calgary but i gotta say - if you are looking to experience something new and believe that 'life is too short' - go with Vancouver. The place is gorgeous and there's a heck of a lot more to do in Vancouver than there is in Calgary. Mountains on one side and water on the other - lots of city life and culture.

Toronto is almost TOO big compared to Vancouver. Montreal is amazing but you will probably have to pick up French if you are interested in that.

Having said all that - Vancouver IS fairly expensive and the job market IS very competitive but I think if you are set on moving to Canada, might as well go for that 'perfect' place and try it out - if it doesn't work out, you can always move 

Good luck!!


----------



## lyndel24 (May 15, 2010)

*28 year Brissy Girl*

Hey,
I am 28 Brissy Girl moving to Canada around August this year. I have applied for a 2 year work/holiday visa, you can get this if you are under the age of 30 (actually I think the age may have changed to 31/32?). This visa allows you to work/holiday for 24 months. I don't have too many plans as to where I will end up living, but I am a qualified teacher. I have been to Canada before holidaying and would prefer living in a smaller place. Not sure if you have thought of Ottawa (absolutely beautiful!). It will take you a little while to get your work visa, so you need to research that, go to the Canadian Embassy in Australia website. 
Happy planning!






girl-on-the-move said:


> With just over a year to go until my 30th b'day, I have decided that life is too short to miss out on the chance to experience living and working in Canada!
> 
> Now, I just need to find out how I'm going to go about putting this plan into action
> 
> ...


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I'd say that Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver are all great destinations.

Montreal can have brutal winters (as can Ottawa which is not as lively as the others in my opinion). Vancouver has milder weather but it can rain a lot. Toronto is the biggest and more populous city. Toronto is the city I picked when I moved to Canada. I lived in Toronto for 7 years and did not regret my choice (I have visited Vancouver, Montreal and Ottawa).


----------



## ahsanmuet (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say in reply to your querry, I just love the way said it, "that life is too short to miss out on the chance to experience living and working in Canada!"
This is exactly what I felt when I decided to move to Canada. I wish you all the best in Vancouver or wherever you decide to stay in Canada.


----------

